# [Risolto] Non riesco ad aggiornare

## antonellocaroli

Sto provando ad aggiornare un sistema, ma ad un certo punto si ferma.

Gli aggiornamenti proposti sono questi:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20210107 [20200621]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gentoo-functions-0.14 [0.13]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/autoconf-archive-2021.02.19 [2019.01.06]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.4-r1 [1.3.4]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-exec-conf-2.4.6  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.4.6-r4  PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_10) (-python3_7%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6.28-r1 [7.6.28]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/boost-build-1.76.0-r2 [1.75.0]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/alsa-topology-conf-1.2.4 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/alsa-ucm-conf-1.2.4 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/readline-8.1_p1 [8.0_p4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.46.2 [1.45.7]

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-5.1_p8 [5.0_p18]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/fuse-common-3.10.1 [3.9.1]

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libnsl-1.3.0-r1  USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.33.2 [1.33.1]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/boehm-gc-8.0.4  USE="large%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libseccomp-2.5.1 [2.4.4] USE="-python%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9%* -python3_8%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.99 [2.98-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/pax-utils-1.3.1 [1.2.9] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.23 [2.22]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/net-tools-2.10 [1.60_p20180626073013]

[ebuild     U ~] media-sound/librespot-bin-0.2.0.1 [0.1.1.2]

[ebuild     U ~] sys-fs/exfatprogs-1.1.2 [1.1.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210518 [20210511]

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/wireless-regdb-20210421 [20201120]

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.30 [2.27]

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.14.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/less-581.2 [563-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-2.1.0-r1 [2.0.6]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/service-manager-1 [0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-9.4.0-r1 [9.3.4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kbd-2.4.0 [2.3.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.32.1-r1 [1.32.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-5.11 [5.09] L10N="-pt-BR% -ro%" 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.900 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/w3m-1 [0]

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/po4a-0.57 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/expat-2.4.1 [2.2.10]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.34-r1  USE="-verify-sig%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/xapian-1.4.18 [1.4.17]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r2 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/Error-0.170.290 [0.170.250]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.66.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.70.0 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r4 [1.2.11-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.19 [1.18.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r8 [5.3.28-r7]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/automake-1.16.3-r1 [1.16.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.48.3 [1.47.17]

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.32.1 [5.30.3] USE="-minimal%" 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.440.0 [7.340.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.77.0 [7.76.1]

[ebuild   R   ~] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.2.4  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9%* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.550.0-r1 [1.500.0-r2]

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-Carp-1.500.0-r3 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.780.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.420.0-r3 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-libnet-3.110.0-r4 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Exporter-5.740.0 [5.730.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.174.10_rc [2.174.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.550.100_rc [2.550.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Encode-3.60.0 [3.10.0]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r7 [0.18.0-r6]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5 [2.150.10-r4]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/MIME-Charset-1.12.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Parse-Yapp-1.210.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/TimeDate-2.330.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.140.0-r3 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.720.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.400.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.150.0-r7 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-version-0.992.400-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-6.20.0-r2 [6.20.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-IO-1.430.0 [1.400.0]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/MailTools-2.190.0 

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.234 [0.280.231]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.510.0 [2.500.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.37-r1 [1.0.36]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.10.0-r5 [1.10.0-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r8 [3.300.0-r7]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-podlators-4.140.0-r2 [4.110.0]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-4.40.0 [4.20.0]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5 [2.150.10-r4]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Module-Build-0.422.400 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r1  USE="-test" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.40-r2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kmod-28  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.440.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.880.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.1-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.370.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Unicode-LineBreak-2019.1.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/YAML-Tiny-1.730.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.900 

[ebuild  rR    ] virtual/perl-Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r8 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0-r2 [1.30.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libuv-1.41.0 [1.40.0]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/usbutils-013-r1 [013] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/dconf-0.40.0 [0.36.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/rsync-3.2.3-r4 [3.2.3-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/acl-2.3.1 [2.2.53-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/attr-2.5.1 [2.4.48-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libcap-2.49 [2.43]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.8.1-r3 [4.8-r5]

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/util-linux-2.37 [2.36.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r6 [0.0.28-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2017.3.23.5-r1 [2017.3.23-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/bison-3.7.6 [3.7.3]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libnl-3.5.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-proto-2021.4 [2020.1] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/compose-tables-1.7.1 [1.7.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.7.1 [1.7.0]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.34.1 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.9.4_p1 [3.8.9_p2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.33 [2.32-r7] USE="-multilib-bootstrap%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20210119.3.66 [20210119.3.64]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/meson-format-array-0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-libs/icu-69.1 [68.2]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-3.0.18  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/tdb-1.4.3  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycurl-7.43.0.6  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.68.2 [2.66.7] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/glib-utils-2.68.2 [2.66.7] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/nss-3.63.1-r1 [3.63.1]

[ebuild   R   ~] app-misc/recoll-1.29.2  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r2 [2.9.10-r5] USE="-verify-sig%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/certifi-10001-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-perl/Mozilla-CA-20999999 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/boost-1.76.0-r1 [1.75.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.5.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-java/java-config-2.3.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gettext-0.21-r1 [0.21]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/itstool-2.0.6-r1  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xcb-proto-1.14.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.46.2 [1.45.7] USE="threads%* -lto%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/psmisc-23.4-r1 [23.3-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-db-2.9.4 [2.9.3-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.21.1 [1.20.3-r3]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/talloc-2.3.2  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/git-2.31.1 [2.26.3] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9%* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/nano-5.6.1 [5.3-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/tevent-0.10.2  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ldb-2.2.1  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-56.0.0 [54.2.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/toml-0.10.2  USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_8" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools_scm-6.0.1-r1 [6.0.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/meson-0.57.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/six-1.15.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pbr-5.5.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/idna-3.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyasn1-0.4.8-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/extras-1.0.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/constantly-15.1.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/incremental-21.3.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyhamcrest-2.0.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ply-3.11-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/namespace-zope-1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/mistune-0.8.4-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pygments-2.8.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/future-0.18.2-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/psutil-5.7.3  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/python-mimeparse-1.6.0-r3  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyrsistent-0.17.3  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/chardet-4.0.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PySocks-1.7.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/markupsafe-1.1.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.37.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.68.2 [2.66.7] USE="elf%*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/zope-interface-5.3.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/docutils-0.16-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/linecache2-1.0.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/hyperlink-21.0.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyasn1-modules-0.2.8-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/urllib3-1.26.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/jinja-2.11.3  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U ~] media-sound/mpd-0.22.8 [0.22.6]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/fuse-3.10.3 [3.9.1]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/glances-3.1.6.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/pambase-20210201.1 [20201103] USE="-homed%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/attrs-20.3.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/traceback2-1.4.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/cffi-1.14.5  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/m2r-0.2.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-dns/avahi-0.8-r4 [0.8-r3] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9%* -python3_8%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/requests-2.25.1-r2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/automat-20.2.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cryptography-3.4.7-r1 [3.4.7] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/unittest2-1.1.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-8.6_p1-r1 [8.5_p1-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyopenssl-20.0.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/service_identity-18.1.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/twisted-21.2.0-r1 [21.2.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* (-python3_10) -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/tornado-6.0.4  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* (-python3_7%)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/testtools-2.4.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/fixtures-3.0.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/subunit-1.4.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-fs/samba-4.13.9 [4.13.7] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9* -python3_8*" 

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-lang/perl-5.32.1:0/5.32::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (virtual/perl-Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Error-0.170.290:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.370.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.510.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Carp-1.500.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.140.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-text/po4a-0.57:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/MailTools-2.190.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Parse-Yapp-1.210.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.420.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-fs/samba-4.13.9:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-IO-1.430.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Pod-Parser-1.630.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.440.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.18.0-r7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.234:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.66.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Module-Build-0.422.400:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Encode-3.60.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-6.20.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.880.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.37-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-libnet-3.110.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-vcs/git-2.31.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Exporter-5.740.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.550.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-python/subunit-1.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-version-0.992.400-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.150.0-r7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.550.100_rc:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.900:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.900:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/MIME-Charset-1.12.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-4.40.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.720.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Mozilla-CA-20999999:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.780.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.10.0-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.440.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.70.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/TimeDate-2.330.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Unicode-LineBreak-2019.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.174.10_rc:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-podlators-4.140.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/YAML-Tiny-1.730.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.400.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-2.150.10-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/icu-69.1:0/69.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-db/sqlite-3.34.1:3/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

ma ad un certo punto ho degli errori e non so come risolvere:

```

>>> Install dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/image/

make -j8 pure_install 

"/usr/bin/perl" -MExtUtils::Command::MM -e 'cp_nonempty' -- CharWidth.bs blib/arch/auto/Text/CharWidth/CharWidth.bs 644

Files found in blib/arch: installing files in blib/lib into architecture dependent library tree

Installing /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/image/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.32/x86_64-linux-thread-multi/auto/Text/CharWidth/CharWidth.so

Installing /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/image/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.32/x86_64-linux-thread-multi/Text/CharWidth.pm

>>> Completed installing dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/image/

 * Final size of build directory: 192 KiB

 * Final size of installed tree:   84 KiB

 * ERROR: dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1::gentoo failed:

 *   Unsupported EAPI=5 (too old) for python-utils-r1

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *        misc-functions.sh, line 596:  Called install_qa_check

 *        misc-functions.sh, line 132:  Called source 'install_symlink_html_docs'

 *             60python-pyc, line   8:  Called inherit 'install_hooks'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 314:  Called __qa_source '/var/db/repos/gentoo/metadata/install-qa-check.d/60python-pyc'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 112:  Called source 'python-utils-r1'

 *   python-utils-r1.eclass, line  26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [0-5]) die "Unsupported EAPI=${EAPI:-0} (too old) for ${ECLASS}" ;;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/image'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/work/Text-CharWidth-0.04'

!!! post install failed; exiting.

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1/temp/build.log'
```

Last edited by antonellocaroli on Sun Jun 06, 2021 5:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output del comando head -n 10 /var/db/repos/gentoo/metadata/install-qa-check.d/60python-pyc?

----------

## antonellocaroli

```
# Copyright 2019 Gentoo Authors

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# QA check: ensure that Python modules are compiled after installing

# Maintainer: Python project <python@gentoo.org>

if [[ ${EAPI} == [5-7] ]]; then

   inherit python-utils-r1

   python_pyc_check() {
```

Aggiunto il tag code -- fedeliallalinea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok il bug è questo, quindi dovresti fare un sync del tree e in quel file dovresti vedere 

```
# Copyright 2019-2021 Gentoo Authors

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# QA check: ensure that Python modules are compiled after installing

# Maintainer: Python project <python@gentoo.org>

if [[ ${EAPI} == [6-7] ]]; then   <-- qui la differenza!!

        inherit python-utils-r1

        python_pyc_check() {
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok il bug è questo, quindi dovresti fare un sync del tree e in quel file dovresti vedere 
> 
> ```
> # Copyright 2019-2021 Gentoo Authors
> 
> ...

 

Grazie fedeliallalinea!!!

il problema é che ho impostato il rsync excludes in portage....e li mancava propio metadata   :Sad: 

che adesso ho aggiunto

```
+ eclass**

+ licenses**

+ profiles**

+ scripts**

+ virtual**

+ metadata**

+ acct-group**

+ acct-user**

+ app-admin**

+ app-arch**

+ app-crypt**

........
```

----------

